# MK7 GTI Rear brake issue / noise after being in cold north



## boorah623 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey guys, 2017 GTI Autobahn owner here, looking for some answers/advice.

About a week or so ago drove up to Buffalo to visit folks for the holidays. Upon driving back noticed that there was a sound coming from the rear brakes, seems like the driver side. It sounded like a loud drone when applying the brakes and also a "thumping" that was in sync with how quickly the wheels were spinning.

I got out and noticed the surface rust on the rear driver brake hadn't been wiped off yet, leading me to believe that maybe it wasn't clamping. 

Drove a bit more and noise seemed to go away (along with the surface rust).

Fast forward a week, it's still making that sound when starting cold but again goes away with some driving. The rotor itself seems noticeably more scored than the other rotors, though.

I plan to take the wheel off and check it myself, a few questions:

- Youtube videos mention something about disengaging the Electronic E-Brake before working on the rear brakes, but we don't have this in US, right? I can just go at it?
- how can extreme cold affect brakes? cold is the only thing I can think of that changed, but what would be the effect?
- my other thought is that perhaps something got stuck in there, so hopefully taking off the pads would allow me to see
- anything else you can think of?

Thanks!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Our Denali XL uses a brake wear indicator that squeak when they are at their limit. Never owned a vehicle that had the squeakers (small metal tangs) that sound on the disc until the Denali. Has VW gone to sqeaker pads?

The noticeable lump when braking is a buildup of material on the rotor that some call warped disc. They can be turned down if within spec but, it’s better to purchase hi qual rotors that are drilled and/or slotted (Adam’s Rotors) that vent the build up before it sticks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

look at my rotor, it was so rusted but never had a noise problem. was the contact points properly greased?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uEgOqKAVBr8

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

